# macbook reconditionné=arnaque???



## tecolotito (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis en train de me tater pour acheter un macbook pro, j'ai pu donc faire le comparatif entre un 17" neuf a 2799 sur apple store et les reconditionnés qu'ils proposent actuellement pour 2179....je me suis aperçu alors qu'ils ne proposaient plus que 1go de ram au lieu de 2go en neuf et en plus  2.16ghz au lieu de 2.33.....c'est déja de l'occaz, si en plus ils le depouille de tout, ça ne vaut plus le coup!!!
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà acheté en reconditionné pour me donner quelques avis???
Je me demande au vu de ces offres bidons si ça vaut la peine de switcher....
Merci...


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2007)

Non, ce n'est pas l'arnaque. Il faut juste faire attention aux offres : quand ils te proposent un mac book core duo &#224; x&#37; de r&#233;duction c'est sur le prix original de la b&#232;te.
Et le core2duo du dessous, &#224; y% de r&#233;duc, et y<x, est souvent une meilleure affaire : plus r&#233;cent, mieux garni. Et m&#234;me si la r&#233;duction semble moins forte, l'affaire est meilleure, car le prix de d&#233;part &#233;tait moins &#233;lev&#233;.
Et c'est rare d'avoir la toute derni&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration, sauf en cas de d&#233;stockage avant renouvellement de la gamme. Ce qui explique ta d&#233;convenue entre ce qui est aujourd'hui propos&#233; sur le refurb, et ce qui existe en neuf.

C'est ainsi que j'ai achet&#233; un MB (pas pro) sur le refurb, et que j'en suis tr&#232;s content.

En plus avec de la chance tu auras peut-&#234;tre une config sup&#233;rieure en m&#233;moire et disque, pour peu que le premier acheteur ait un peu boost&#233; l'ordi, mais c'est la loterie: chance ou pas. Ce qui est affich&#233; sur la page du refurb, c'est toujours la configuration de base


----------



## kone (3 Mai 2007)

Comme dit Romuald,
ce n'est pas de l'arnaque, là ils proposent des MBP première version, et c'est pas forcemment terrible.
Pour beneficier des meilleures offres il faut être patient, et aller souvent sur l'apple store. Il m'a fallu 10 jours pour avoir le MBP de mes rêves (17, core 2 duo). Maintenant, j'en suis très content.


----------



## puffade (5 Mai 2007)

J'ai un ami qui n'achète que des machines reconditionnées et il est très satisfait. le tout est de bien cibler tes choix.


----------



## Lalala003 (8 Décembre 2009)

Je relance le sujet avec une question toute bête :

En refurb, y-a-t'il des risques de recevoir un ordi avec un clavier qui n'est pas azerty ?
Je suppose que non mais sait-on jamais...

Merci !


----------



## p.boussaguet (8 Décembre 2009)

Aucune chance ! A moins que cela soit spécifié dans l'annonce mais je ne l'ai jamais vu.


----------



## anneee (8 Décembre 2009)

Théoriquement, comme l'option qwerty est disponible sur les produits neufs, il doit être possible d'en voir passer sur le refurb.

Cela dit, je n'en ai jamais vu, et cela devrait être spécifié clairement.


----------



## julllles (14 Octobre 2010)

Pour info, j'ai acheté recemment un macbook pro reconditionné. l'écran ne fonctionné pas !!!! donc retour chez mac, et rembourssement. (impossible de faire d'échange). voila c'est frustrant, sachant que je passé par le site de MAC pour éviter les embrouilles des petites annonces. 

Je n'ai pas eu de geste commercial. 

Julien


----------



## Hellwyn (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un macbook reconditionné chez la fnac j'ai payé 780 euro au lieu de 990 euro ( c'est le tout nouveau modèle avec l'écran LED)
et pour le moment aucun problème et j'ai même une garantie de 3 ans chez la fnac d'office et il s'engage à l'échanger en cas de panne pendant 6 mois .

Donc je crois que c'est encore mieux que apple store.

Par contre il faut connaitre et leur demander car ce n'est pas affiché en générale il les renvoie à Apple.


----------

